# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  AKINCI-1, AKINCI-2, AKINOID - 3 (AKINCI - 3), humanoid robots, AKINSOFT Software Engineering, Konya, Turkey

## Airicist

Manufacturer - AKINSOFT Software Engineering

----------


## Airicist

AKINCI - 2 

Published on Apr 12, 2013

----------


## Airicist

AKINCI-1

Published on Oct 21, 2013

----------


## Airicist

AKINCI 2 Ice Bucket Challenge ASIMO, HRP, PETMAN 

Published on Aug 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

AKINOID - 3 (AKINCI - 3)

Published on Dec 23, 2014

----------

